# Connecticon (CTCON) okay for my 13 year old cousin?



## LemonJayde (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey. So I may be going to connecticon this year, and my 13 year old cousin wants to tag along because she loves costuming and shat. But is connecticon an okay environment for a 13 year old girl? I don't want her eyes burning off and major mental scarring.

Also, how many other furries are going? I may be wearing a fursuit.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 5, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> Hey. So I may be going to connecticon this year, and my 13 year old cousin wants to tag along because she loves costuming and shat. But is connecticon an okay environment for a 13 year old girl? I don't want her eyes burning off and major mental scarring.
> 
> Also, how many other furries are going? I may be wearing a fursuit.



From what I've seen and hear CTcon is like most cons. they try to keep it pg-13 so unless she looks like an 18 year old and has the right badge showing it she's not going to accidentally see some really mind scarring stuff.


----------



## soutthpaw (Jul 5, 2012)

Most of the weird stuff happens on the net or in hotel rooms fortunately.   I take my kids 4 and 6 to cons for the day   not been a problem


----------

